
Show HN: Format Indian money and convert to words - sudhirj
Just released initial versions of a package to convert Indian money to correct comma formatting and words. Lakhs and crores are unintuitive and non-standard, this makes them easy to work with.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sudhirj&#x2F;paisa.js" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sudhirj&#x2F;paisa.js</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sudhirj&#x2F;paisa.rb" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sudhirj&#x2F;paisa.rb</a>
======
startupflix
Thank you so much for creating this, it solves one of the biggest problem that
I face everyday while lodging sales online. Now I can include this js file in
my php file to convert the amount easily. Thanks bro :)

------
airstrike
IANAJS developer but why is that yarn.lock file so long?

